

IBM’s ‘Watson’ will compete on Jeopardy in February  - steveklabnik
http://www.kurzweilai.net/ibm’s-watson-will-compete-on-jeopardy-in-february

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This story has been several times over the week, although it's not sparked any
discussion. In case you're interested, here are some previous related
submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2016987> <\- I think this is an exact
duplicate

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003332>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003637>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003930>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004407>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004783>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2005281>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007338>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2009001>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010251>

This much earlier submission has many comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1436625>

